# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Oatmeal Tradition :)

## Phatso

Aight ppl i noticed lotsa u guys hate oatmeal i cant get enough of it .. its been a family thing we have it for breakfast *dad usually what i do is make me a cup of tea add some low cholesterol evap milk.. 2 tbsp = 20 cals .. and 2 packets of sweet low * stirrr it up and add that to the oatmeal
it tastes yummy !! told couple guys to do it they all loved it.. water/tea aint much dif that water lol milk just a bit wont hurt.. sweet low packets 6 cals.. just little more cals 26 cals total and u get a delicious oatmeal treat  :Big Grin:  letme know what u guys think

----------


## seanw

I just started doing Oatmeal a couple of weeks ago. It is very bland, I just add some honey and that makes it pretty nice... for cardboard !!

----------


## Phatso

*nods lol um do u take that with water/milk ?

----------


## TheChosenOne

> I just started doing Oatmeal a couple of weeks ago. It is very bland, I just add some honey and that makes it pretty nice... for cardboard !!



Here is how I make some sexy ass oatmeal EVERY morning. 
1.5c Oatmeal
Splenda
Sugar Free Brown Sugar
Sugar Free Maple Syrup
Dash of salt
Cinnamon
*Raisins (optional but I'm bulking)

----------


## smegs

1/2 cup oats, add water, boil them up, eat them plain like a man boys.

----------


## seanw

> *nods lol um do u take that with water/milk ?


I mix it with water and add a dash of milk, then cover it in honey to kill the taste. By the way, how the hell do your get Sugar Free Brown Sugar ?

----------


## Peanut Butter

> 1/2 cup oats, add water, boil them up, eat them plain like a man boys.


lol. That's gross. I have to add Splenda and cinnamon. You got to be a thug to eat it plain.

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Splenda and suger-free maple syrup-->Super Yummy!

----------


## Mighty Joe

Splenda is the key boys! Then I add a little "I Can't beleive its not butter"
Got the idea from Swole Cat!

MJ

----------


## seanw

Can somebody tell me what "Splenda" is. I dont live in the USA

----------


## KGBnine

> Can somebody tell me what "Splenda" is. I dont live in the USA


it's an artificial sweetener like sweet and low but with different properties.

----------


## angelxterminator

oatmeal is my breakfast EVERY day.
I have 1 cup of oatmeal and a whey shake..

comes out to like 5 grams of fat, 60 carbs and 55 protein...

lately i've been having a banana as well, but i am doing thyroid pct so i am utilizing the fructose to replenish liver glycogen!

----------


## Peanut Butter

> Can somebody tell me what "Splenda" is. I dont live in the USA


sucralose

----------


## Hot-Rox

Try this combo.....1 cup oats mixed a few scoops of chocolate protien powder....or strawberry...

----------


## seanw

> Try this combo.....1 cup oats mixed a few scoops of chocolate protien powder....or strawberry...


You serious ?, do I need to have a paper bag ready ?

----------


## Fina Truck

> Try this combo.....1 cup oats mixed a few scoops of chocolate protien powder....or strawberry...


Yeah I tried that last week. Freakin puked my guts out! Yack I am getting that prepuke spit in my mouth now thinking about it!

----------


## Hot-Rox

I would agree its not a good idea to mix your oats and protien powder every day....but once while it breaks up the same ol' same ol' ...oatmeal gets tough 365 days a year - you just have to be creative...

----------


## seanw

> I would agree its not a good idea to mix your oats and protien powder every day....but once while it breaks up the same ol' same ol' ...oatmeal gets tough 365 days a year - you just have to be creative...


Oh I have an idea, how about adding Tuna  :EEK!:  ? Like that sick bastard that started a thread on Tuna Shakes.. OMG I am puking already !!!!

----------


## wayn225

My oatmeal is prepared at work before I begin my day. I actually eat it out of two styrofoam cups (using hot water from the coffee machine) with a fork. It helps rid my mouth of the taste of the 8 raw eggs I slam right before!

----------


## Phatso

rofl so many oatmeal haters :P

----------


## t-money

> lol. That's gross. I have to add Splenda and cinnamon. You got to be a thug to eat it plain.


Consider me "thugged out". 

Plain is the easiest way to go. Just slam the crap down as fast as possible and pound some water. I make mine a little extra runny so I don't choke.

T

----------


## angelxterminator

> Consider me "thugged out". 
> 
> Plain is the easiest way to go. Just slam the crap down as fast as possible and pound some water. I make mine a little extra runny so I don't choke.
> 
> T


i leave mine a little more runny as well, as i try to just pound the food down. When its less runny its just moist and sticky, and its hard to eat with any sort of speed!

Sometimes i'll throw a tbsp or two of sugar free jam into it. I have strawberry, blueberry and apricot, and once in a while it changes it up a bit!

----------


## t-money

> i leave mine a little more runny as well, as i try to just pound the food down. When its less runny its just moist and sticky, and its hard to eat with any sort of speed!
> 
> Sometimes i'll throw a tbsp or two of sugar free jam into it. I have strawberry, blueberry and apricot, and once in a while it changes it up a bit!


Yeah...the suger-free jam is a good one sometimes. It adds some flavor and extra mositure too. 

T

----------


## Hot-Rox

Dam-n....all this talk about best oatmeal recipies...and I ran out today....looks like a cream-o-wheat kind of day....lol

----------


## GREENMACHINE

6oz Oatmeal 
I cup of water(as much as the oatmeal will absorb)
5oz Strawberry yogurt
Stir it all up and eat raw.

----------


## silvermaxd

I add a quarter cup of frozen blueberries,pack of slenda,dash of cinnamon,sugar-free blackberry jam on top before eating

----------


## trippyx

I eat it plain...like a thug. Try this if you can't stomache it (my favorite shake)...2 scoops strawberry protein, 1-2 packets instant oatmeal, 4 oz milk or water, 1 tbsp of flax seed oil, 1 cup of ice, 1-2 egg whites (optional, for good measure)...put it all in the blender and you have a great tasting, nutritious smoothie.

----------


## Henz

Oatmeal is the ****... you need

1 cup quaker minute oats
2 scoops chocolate protein (optimun dissolves the best)
handful raisins 
chopped banana


1. add enough water to oatmeal to make it all liquid, put in microwave(key is to watching it, so it doesnt get hard, just warm and liquidy enough)
2. add protein, stiring between scoops 
3. add raisins and banana, stir...

Taste's amazing in my opinion

----------


## big_mike

I use Isopure vanilla with my oats. This is how I do it.

3/4 cup of oatmeal
2 packets of splenda
5 strawberries chopped
2 scoops of isopure protein powder

make the oatmeal, add protein powder while stirring, then add the splenda...last throw in the strawberries and mmmmmmmmmm...tastes SO GOOD!

----------


## CrispyHaole

> Here is how I make some sexy ass oatmeal EVERY morning. 
> 1.5c Oatmeal
> Splenda
> *Sugar Free Brown Sugar*
> Sugar Free Maple Syrup
> Dash of salt
> Cinnamon
> *Raisins (optional but I'm bulking)


lol, sugar free sugar... it just looks so funny when you see it

----------


## Kim2884

where in the world do you get sugar free brown sugar??? i have never seen anything of the sort. and i've looked!

----------


## TheChosenOne

> where in the world do you get sugar free brown sugar??? i have never seen anything of the sort. and i've looked!


Sugar Twin makes it and it's hard to come by but one of the groceries (Meijer) in my town carries it so thats where I pick it up.

----------


## gino_slayer

here is what I do...

Oatmeal in blender, add water, blend, drink... done

I drink every meal that tastes like shit...

----------


## Ridla

oatmeal mixed with muscle milk......emm emm gooood

----------


## Darkness

I eat my oats plain and in a chunk, no time for that runny crap, tastes better than my girl's shaved one and I dont complain about it!

----------


## rsmihula

My Oatmeal recipe:
-oats
-splenda
-a dab of carb free cofee creamer french vanilla( gives it a great taste with almost no calories)
-water

taste great everytime!

----------


## Evil Predator

> here is what I do...
> 
> Oatmeal in blender, add water, blend, drink... done
> 
> I drink every meal that tastes like shit...



Now thats an idea!

I usually suck it back out of a cup dry, chew for a while, then wash it down with water.. 

I hate the shit, its the texture..

----------


## MeanMachine2000

I have no time in the morning so what i do is take
1\2 cup oats
1 cup skim milk
2 bananas
two scoops of whey, Blend it up and slam it back

----------


## easypass

I mix in splenda and a tablespoon of natural peanut butter. I also mix in chocolate protein after i cook the oatmeal in the microwave once in a while.

----------


## Pinkvelvet

I see everyone here needs some inspiration...so, here it goes:

1 cup egg whites
60 g oatmeal
splenda, brownsugar twin (whatever you like)
cinnamon, vanilla extract, any other spices you like

Place in blender or food processor and blend for about 1 minute on low, 1 minute on high.

Heat a small frying pan on med-high...spray with Pam, Or Becel Spray. Pour the liquid in the frying pan. Takes about 3 - 5 minutes to cook long enough to turn without a mess.
Flip and cook for about another 1 - 2 minutes.

Just like a pancake, enjoy with Sugar free jam, syrup or anything...blueberries, bananas.....you can even make ahead, and reheat later.

I throw on Sugar Free Pancake flavor syrup, Marshmallow flavor, Cookie Dough Flavor, or sugar free raspberry jam!

Enjoy Everyone  :AaGreen22:

----------


## keth'naab

holy crap guys, oatmeal is easy

1c oatmeal, 1 scoop optimum chocolate protein powder, 1 TBSP peanut butter

1c oatmeal + 2c water + microwave for 1:30 (stir) + 1:30 (take out)

mix in protein powder thoroguhly

mix in peanut butter thoroughly

fuggin awesome stuff. sheesh!

----------


## B415

Easiest way to take oats! One serving of oats in a coffee grinder, turns the oats into a powder. Add oat powder to your morning protein shake. This gives the shake a good taste without the oatmeal texture.

----------


## DNoMac

Damn I love oatmeal. I'm happy with a lil cinn and splenda. I usually add 1/2-1 scoop of Optimums cookie's n cream protein. Could eat it every meal.

----------

